# Inspiron 8100 lockups

## Scott

My laptop seems to freeze every one and a while.

I had a relitivly striped down version of slack 8 running on it, with a 2.4.17 kernel with the premptive patches.  It ran totaly stable, and i never had a problem.

I gave gentoo a shot this weekend, and so far I love it, except for the slight freezing issue.  My laptop is a 866, 128 mb of ram, 16 mb Geforce2Go.  I'm using ext3 for my partition.

Anyone have any experience with a 8100 and having similar problems, or anyone have any ideas on how to fix it?

Thanks

----------

## mb

hi.. my laptop is a i8k.. no problems so far..

do you run some special apps ?? opengl ?? heavy HD access ?? which kernel version (gentoo || vanilla)

#mb

[edit]

maybe this helps

http://lists.suse.com/archive/suse-linux-e/2002-Jan/1611.html

----------

## Scott

I am running the gentoo sources, and it tends to lock up right after leaving X most of the time.   I tried the linux sources, and it lockedup when I tried to emerge the nvidia drivers, so I went back to the gentoo sources.

----------

## YnSta

Hi,

try to update bios from dell support, at http://support.euro.dell.com/fr/fr/home.asp enter the sn number of your u8k.

For me it resolves lots of problems in apm, fan ...

----------

## geders

I had the same problems with other distors on the 8100, except when I disabled APIC and APM (don't know which one, just disabled both, and the machine was beautiful afterwards, so never checked).

----------

## javacodeslave

I have an Inspiron 8100 and it used to hang also...

The fix was disabling APIC and turning off symmetric multiprocessing options in the kernel.... the dell bios has some issues with these kernel options still....   :Confused: 

----------

